# What herbicide to use?



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

I got some pastures I'm wanting to spray and I am not sure what to use. I have a lot of ironweed but also a mix of about everything else you don't want as well.

There is hardly any clover so I am not worried about burning it. The pasture is used for beef cow/calf operation and no hay is going to be made off of it. I saw the GrazonNext HL thread and thought maybe it might be the ticket? But I thought I would ask.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Depends on what you are wanting to keep. i'm in the south so heres what ive used on grazing and hay pastures: MSM works great to smack bahaia out of bermuda. rangestar works on most every other weed i encounter, however be aware of dicamba restrictions/withdrawals.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brash/Weedmaster or GrazonNext HL would be a great choice. The Grazon would have some residual to get some of the fall germinating broadleafs. Brash(dicamba/2-4d) will kick tail on many weeds also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Vol said:


> Brash/Weedmaster or GrazonNext HL would be a great choice. The Grazon would have some residual to get some of the fall germinating broadleafs. Brash(dicamba/2-4d) will kick tail on many weeds also.
> 
> Regards, Mike


When would be the best time roughly for application? I'm trying to decide to wait to hit it next year or go after it now. Some of the stuff isn't cheap so I would like to get the most out of it when I apply.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

To do it right, you need to spray twice.... .in the spring after things have had a chance to germinate or wake up from the winter.....in other words, probably mid to late April in SE Ohio. And then you need to spray about a month after you take off first cutting hay. Or if you are spraying pastures, sometime in July. Use the higher end of the recommendation application if it is land that has not been sprayed for several years. I like to use the Brash/Rangestar/Weedmaster in the spring and use the Grazon for the really tough summer weeds. Both will knock the slobber out of broadleaf's.

Regards, Mike


----------



## chaded (May 13, 2018)

Thanks Mike!


----------

